# Puppy never tires out or naps



## myepst (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a six month old puppy I adopted three months ago. She is part jack russell, and I live in a townhouse, so I understand she needs a lot of exercise. I walk her 4-5 miles a day, usually more on weekends when I also take her to the dog park. Her favorite activity is racing other dogs, and she will always try to keep running after they get tired. Whenever she gets home from a walk, she is almost always more hyper. 

I work at home, and doesn't nap or lie down much, but she sleeps whenever I do.

This didn't really strike me as a problem or even odd until this last week. I went on vacation two weeks ago and she stayed with 2 different friends who who did not walk her quite as much. One had another very active puppy, and they just raced around her apartment and she was well behaved. The other one had an older less active dog, and she went nuts and tore up the apartment. I assumed this might be separation anxiety, but she never showed any symptoms.

This past weekend during the blizzard, the streets were car free, so I let her off leash as we walked to a friend's house about two miles away in the snow. Every block or so, we'd run into another dog and she would run up and down the block a few times with them, and it took us nearly two hours to get there. It is a conservative estimate to say she ran four miles during that time. When she got to my friends house, she wouldn't stop running around. So I took her out for another 45 minutes where she ran into some other dogs and kept running around in circles, digging etc. the whole time, and still didn't tire a bit. 

Then I got to thinking about the lack of naps. I have not once come home and found her sleeping. She sleeps with her eyes part open, which I hear is somewhat normal, but I'm now beginning to doubt that. I will silently wave to her from a few feet away when I think she's sleeping and she will react.

She's a pretty well behaved puppy, so I hadn't worried about this before; but in light of her destructive visit when I was away, I'm wondering if this should be a concern.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

sounds like she just need more excersize. Have you considered going into the ratting buissiness? (I'm joking..but it is a possibility)


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

My first thought is the food. Some of the dog foods are very in high sugars....a constant sugar buzz during the day can make sleep difficult. The other food issue could be the number of calories not just the sugar content (calories= energy).


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Some puppies are that way. and Jacks are known for it. I knew a couple of ladies that were raising Lab litter mates. The one I saw more of was very high energy. Of course, much of what I saw was when we were sitting him and he had our puppy to carry on with. The lady with the other one said he never slept except when shut in his crate.


----------



## flewelling2010 (Feb 8, 2010)

It sounds like you might want to invest in another young active dog. If she did well with your friend who has a very active dog than a quick solution would be to get another dog. Although you want to stay away from this if you dont have the time to take care of two puppies. You have a good start if she is sleeping when you are, with a little training and as she gets older she will relax a little. It also helps if you get her fixed if she already is not. This is known to naturally cause the dog to relax just a little bit in their demenor. Good luck!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

flewelling2010 said:


> It sounds like you might want to invest in another young active dog. If she did well with your friend who has a very active dog than a quick solution would be to get another dog. Although you want to stay away from this if you dont have the time to take care of two puppies. You have a good start if she is sleeping when you are, with a little training and as she gets older she will relax a little. It also helps if you get her fixed if she already is not. This is known to naturally cause the dog to relax just a little bit in their demenor. Good luck!


Yeah, that's not a good idea. Getting a second dog for your first dog doesn't always work out. Sometimes they don't get along and can't be left together, sometimes they just don't play together. 

I agree with Tooney's advice about the food.

She might need more mental stimulation as well, and it tends to tire dogs out quicker than just physical exercise (though she still needs that). Something like the shell game with some cups and a treat might be fun, as well as teaching tricks and hide and seek.


----------

